# NEW Pioneer Baker's Choice Wood Cookstove



## Sunni44 (Dec 3, 2017)

Pioneer Baker's Choice Wood Cookstove with warming closet and 7 gallon reservoir-new. Asking 2000.00 or best offer. Located in northwest Arkansas. Finding it necessary to sell due to my husband's death.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

NWA?


----------



## Sunni44 (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm located in northwest Arkansas


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I was thinking Northern Washington or northwest Africa.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

To a Minnesotan, NWA always stood for Northwest Airlines (until they were bought out by Delta).


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

NWA is a rap group


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> View attachment 63588
> 
> 
> NWA is a rap group


Shakin' down the car, lookin' for the product, thinking every N###r sellin' narcotic...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

haypoint said:


> Shakin' down the car, lookin' for the product, thinking every N###r sellin' narcotic...


LOL
I'm not too familiar with their lyrics.
I'm more into rock and roll.
I guess they do talk a lot about "rocks" and "how they roll" though.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> LOL
> I'm not too familiar with their lyrics.
> I'm more into rock and roll.
> I guess they do talk a lot about "rocks" and "how they roll" though.


When I worked in the prisons, I memorized a lot of exclusive lyrics and mantras from Nation of Islam, Morrish Science of America and other prison gangs pretending to be religion. A white guy that could recite NWA was amazing to the mostly Black prison population.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

haypoint said:


> A white guy that could recite NWA was amazing to the mostly Black prison population.


The fact you can even understand what they are saying is amazing to me.
It's mostly unintelligible noise to me.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

LOL,,, Just make sure you say it with Attitude My )(*&,

Helps inner city teachers as well


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Wow a woman who's husband died is trying to sell a stove and you all act like a bunch of juvenile jerks.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Photos of the stove?


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

RichNC said:


> Wow a woman who's husband died is trying to sell a stove and you all act like a bunch of juvenile jerks.



Your absolutely right. At first I missed that and very sorry the loss of your husband ( to poster).


----------

